# Huskee tranny problem



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Huskee 42in 16.5 horse, 7 speed shift on the fly rider mower that is about 3 years old. Bought it used and the tranny likes to pop out of forward if I don't hold the lever in there. My question: is there an adjustment to correct this or is there a small gear inside that will need replaced soon? Goes perfect in reverse, and great in forward as long as I hold the lever.
Model # 13AN673G131
44-9761-5

Transaxle model number is 618-0163b


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to the MTD site:

http://buymtdonline.arinet.com/scri...vlet/processShoppingCart_10101_15601_-1_19502

Enter your model number, and then look at your transmission illustrated parts list.

There is a small spring and steel ball that locks the shifter in forward, neutral and reverse. The spring, steel ball, or shift fork may have wear that is causing your issue, and it's also possible that there is wear in the shift collar and forward gear causing the problem. The only way to tell for sure is to split the transmission case and have a look, some or all of these parts may need replacement, in order to correct your problem.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahhh, thank-you very much sir!! That link is exactly what I was looking for.
Thanks for the reply in the other thread as well.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I disassembled the tranny quite awhile back. Not before my old man killed the transaxle though. By the time I got it to work on he had exploded the spider gears in the differential. So I bought a different transaxle off ebay that I checked out the internal diagrams and the part numbers where the same. So the unit as a whole would not work but I was able to put the axles and gears into my casing and it worked out.

Told the old man to adjust what he could on the shifter adjuster so it would fully engage without hitting the metal cover. Also he replaced the main belt which seemed to make any and all problems go away. The old belt had about a 1 1/2" chunk out of it. 

Anyhow, all is well in Husky land. The trans in these seem to be a fairly common problem from what I found searching around on the net.


----------

